# I'm new here and just upgraded to a Mac from a PC. Need help with workflow ideas...



## amykyma (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi there. I am new on this forum and need some help with my workflow now that I switched to a Mac.

First of all, the whole concept of switching to a Mac from a PC is enough stress, but now I am trying out new software and maybe I've bitten off more than I can chew.

With my PC, my general workflow is: Load photos in their own folder on my PC. I then use Picasa to run through them and tag my favorites. I then take the favorites and open them in Photoshop Elements for editing for my blog and Facebook. I then use Picasa again to preview/delete unwanted images.

Now with the Mac, I haven't purchased any new software yet, but I was really hoping to use Lightroom. I've been playing with it a bit (the trial version) and I think I can learn to love it, but I am finding I may need to change up my workflow a bit. I can't open files from Picasa into Lightroom. With PS Elements, I simply just dragged the highlighted images from picasa and placed them into Elements, but Lightroom isn't letting me do this.

First question, does anyone use Picasa/Lightroom and know how to open files from Picasa in Lightroom?

2nd Question, can anyone recommend another program (free or cheap) similar to Picasa that is easy to navigate/tag favorite pictures and remove images from folder that will also let me open in Lightroom? I've briefly played with Iphoto and wasn't able to find where I can tag favorites, etc.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 15, 2011)

You have to upload the files to Lightroom otherwise Lightroom can't find them. With Lightroom you won't have to bother with picasa since lightroom does so much more. 

Www.photokaboom.com 
Free e-book on how to use Lightroom.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 15, 2011)

amykyma said:
			
		

> Hi there. I am new on this forum and need some help with my workflow now that I switched to a Mac.
> 
> First of all, the whole concept of switching to a Mac from a PC is enough stress, but now I am trying out new software and maybe I've bitten off more than I can chew.
> 
> ...



One more thing. Lightroom let's you tag, remove photos. It's an all in one.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 15, 2011)

You're going to love lightroom for image management plus tons more

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/265412-lightroom3.html


----------



## amykyma (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies. Guess I need to mess with Lightroom a little more, maybe even take a tutorial on it. Change is so hard for me


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 15, 2011)

there are a ton of youtube videos for it.  you'll like it more than you can imagine.

I just went Mac and I'm luvn' that too!


----------



## Dillard (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been on a mac for years and will never look back, I know its a ford chevy deal, but its my preference.


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2011)

MTVision said:


> You have to upload the files to Lightroom otherwise Lightroom can't find them.


Your files are never uploaded to Lightroom. All Lightrooom does is keep track of the file path.

You use Lightroom to upload the files to your computer to inform Lightroom of the file path on your computer to whatever photos you want Lightroom to know about. If you want to move/rename/re-group any of those files you have to use Lightrooms Libray module to do so so Lightroom knows the new path to those files.

It is highly recommended that you put all your image files in a single Lightroom folder (or catalog), becuase Lightroom can only open 1 catalog at a time.

Within that Lightroom catalog you can have as many 'collections' as you want, and collections of images don't all have to be in the same folder.

Lightroom is database management software, and it works differently than what most people are used to using, a browser.


----------



## happypuppy (Jan 4, 2012)

My workflow works pretty well for myself so your milage may vary. All phone pics etc are cleaned and uploaded and stored in iPhoto. All the DSLR images go to aperture for catalog tagging , RAW processing etc.  I went with Aperture as it was hard to beat the $79.00 price. I tried Lightroom and they are pretty much the same , at least for my use. I also do my basic cleanup in the app. All my higher rated apps go to Elements 10 for post work as needed.  I have used Elements since v6 and while I have used PS 3 & 4 I really don't need all the features it offers and it's $$

I really like the integration of Photostream , Aperture iPad, iPhone and Apple TV. I have bought into the whole Apple ecosystem as I jut find it easier for myself.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 7, 2012)

Read a lot about the Collections and Catalogs in Lightroom because it can get very confusing at first but then you will like it. lol it happened to me too.


----------



## happypuppy (Jan 8, 2012)

True it is a catalog system but if by chance you move a file it can get really confused. The best advice I can give with Lightroom is to plan it out first. Come up with a schema of how Lightroom should work. I broke down all photos by year and month in folders and then keyword collections.  It really helps to keep things organized. This forced me to move some images around but that was ok as my intention was to create it to scale with added drives etc.


----------



## PDP (Jan 15, 2012)

happypuppy said:


> True it is a catalog system but if by chance you move a file it can get really confused. The best advice I can give with Lightroom is to plan it out first. Come up with a schema of how Lightroom should work. I broke down all photos by year and month in folders and then keyword collections. It really helps to keep things organized. This forced me to move some images around but that was ok as my intention was to create it to scale with added drives etc.



Very true. It is important to plan out a file system / structure before you end up with lots of images as re-sorting them at a later date will be time consuming.
I file mine in folders, by date. My file names also include the date.


----------



## avergobill (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, i am also grappling with a mac book pro and my first true dslr.  A Canon 40 D.  Have tried to install the software disc in the mac but it has refused to download (does not support).  I see from the usb cable wrapper I must install the software before I connect the camera to the computer.  Anyone tried this without the CANON software installed and if so what happened?  Am happy to use the mac i Photo the standard photo imaging software by Apple but the warning on the cable wrapper is quite clear and in bold RED type!!!!  AHHHHHHHHH!  Technology!!!!

Avergobill


----------

